# My first ever kitten - Mooch



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Two photos on the day after she arrived at 3 months old and then at 4 months - she has grown so much! Mooch is a British Shorthair chocolate colourpoint. She only took one and a half days to settle in and now follows me round the flat whenever I move out of the room.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww Mooch is absolutely gorgeous! enjoy  x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

She's beautiful!! :001_wub: I'm glad she's settling well, too, she looks very happy


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

She's beautiful! It's amazing how fast they grow up :aureola:


----------



## moonkitty (Jul 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! :001_wub:, I think I am falling in love with BSH's, this is* not *a good thing! :laugh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes very pretty, gorgeous eyes,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## SB7 (Aug 27, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Super cute. Love the name, too. She's got a moochy little mush. I call Leila, Mush because she's got a cute little moochy mush, too. Erm, yes, she's lovely :blushing:


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Ha, now I will add mooch-mush to the long list of names she gets called!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very pretty little girl xXx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Her colouring is lovely, I think BSH's make the sweetest kittens .


----------

